# Descargar libro de electronica



## KIDD

¿Alguien sabe donde puedo descargar algún buen libro electrónico  sobre electrónica analógica? ya que de electrónica analógica casi no se mucho 

de antemano gracias


----------



## Miguel Cool

En cuanto a lo que buscas de comprender lo mas básico desde resistencias hasta semiconductores existen dos artículos en el sitio web de Texas Instruments:

para elementos pasivos:  Understanding Basic Analog Passive Devices 
http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/sloa027/sloa027.pdf

para elementos activos:   "Understanding Basic Analog - Active Devices" 
http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/sloa026a/sloa026a.pdf


Espero te sean de utilidad


----------



## foro666

Una página con un tutorial muy básico, pero si puede ayudar a alguien, vale la pena ponelo.

http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/

Gracias por vuestros aportes.


----------



## dilmer

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y por favor me gustaría que me ayuden, estoy buscando un libro, con los siguientes temas:
1.- Redes resonantes
2.- modelos de gran señal
3.- combinaciones de elementos reactivos con elemetos  no lineales
4.- osciladores sinusoidales
5.- mezcladores
6.- Amplificadores de FI y RF
Pues hasta ahora no he encontrado un libro... gracias


----------



## JOSIAN

KIDD eso depende de lo que quieras aprender sobre elèctronica analògicapor  el buscador  valga la redundancia puedes buscar muchas paginas donde descargar libros o buscar informacion sobre la elèctronica analògica


----------



## Limbo

A mi me han servido de mucho la serie de tomos "Principios de electricidad y electronica", creo que hay 6 tomos y por lo menos los dos primeros tienen ejercicios de ejemplo, es de la editorial Marcombo y el autor es Antonio Hermosa Donate. Te los recomiendo. No sabria decirte donde bajarlos, yo los compre, total, me costaron 15€ y 20€ los dos primeros tomos.

Saludos!


----------



## tulio

Que satisfactorio es cuando alguien se interesa en algun tema, en este caso en la electronica y busca uno atravez de susu propios medios avazteserse de conocimientos por ejemplo al comprar un libro de electronica basica, pues el ver que empiezas a comprende los principios basicos y que con esto te generan nuevas ideas para poder buscar lo que tu exactanebte quieres saber y asi ir creciedo en tu conocimiento.

te recomiendo que te compres ul libro se electronica basica de ahi "despegaras" y claro, por supuesto apoyate de internet por que cundo las complementes guauu tu mismo te asombraras


----------



## edgarmedina20

mmm ahora que lo dices yo llevo electronica analogica el otro ciclo alguien me puede recomendar un solucionario... de muchos problemas resueltos o para resolver quizas porque de teoria ya he encontrado muchos y en mi casa tengo tambien uno que otro 
gracias de antemano


----------

